# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Creative Corner >  Ideas on what to draw on a posterboard

## CoolioTiffany

I have this random extra posterboard my mom got for my science project which I only needed one board for.  Anyways, I have this extra board just lying around, so I'm thinking of drawing snakes and reptiles on it and hanging it up in my room.  I cleared my walls of all my pictures so I have a ton of extra room.

Any ideas on what to draw?  Of course I'll do your original Ball python, but I'd like some other ideas.  If you can think of a species for me to draw and link me a photo of it so I can draw it, I'll print it out and look at it as I'm drawing so I know how to do the pattern and the shape of the body, head, etc.

Of course I'll post pics once I'm done  :Smile:

----------


## WickedBalls

Draw 1 of every reptile you have. That should fill up the board.  :Smile:

----------


## CoolioTiffany

> Draw 1 of every reptile you have. That should fill up the board.


That would take up the entire board LOL

I'm putting my favorite pythons and boas on it, and Im gonna get another sometime and do some sort of jungle theme and draw all reptiles around it, like in the trees and water and stuff.

So far on the board I've got a JCP, BP, Blood, Kenyan Sand boa, and BCI

----------


## Danounet

> That would take up the entire board LOL
> 
> I'm putting my favorite pythons and boas on it, and Im gonna get another sometime and do some sort of jungle theme and draw all reptiles around it, like in the trees and water and stuff.
> 
> So far on the board I've got a JCP, BP, Blood, Kenyan Sand boa, and BCI


Make sure there is alot of pink stuff in it  :Razz:

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (05-26-2010)

----------


## Vypyrz

> Make sure there is alot of pink stuff in it


Like that big, beautiful Dum. But then again, she may need her own poster...  :Good Job:

----------

